#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  City of Heroes: Architect Edition

## Assassin

City of Heroes brings the world of comics to life in this huge multiplayer 3D world. The counterpart, City of Villains, represents the dark side of the struggle between good and evil, allowing players to create the ultimate villain of the superpower. City of Heroes Architect Edition includes award-winning titles in a box, as well as the innovative mission architect and your choice between two exclusive elements of the game, the Cyborg Pack or the Magic Pack. Presentation of the content created by the user! City of Heroes leads the MMO genre, allowing players to design their own narrative missions and arcs to share with the entire City of Heroes community. Using an intuitive interface similar to the detailed character creator in the game, players can create missions from scratch. Players will determine details ranging from environments, mission objectives and enemies to fictional dialogues and written characters; giving their stories an almost infinite depth and personalization. Now every player can be an architect!

----------

